# Remis Roof Light.



## weeirv (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Folks, We have, or had a Remis Roof Light fitted in our Chausson Garage 2011. 700x500 was the size, I say was as the wind decided to reduce the size by ripping it off. My question is has anyone else had a problem with these roof lights. Its difficult to see if the locks have engaged or not when the light is closed other than pushing the light up and see if it goes up or not!! A new light is £300.00 plus the winding unit because if the lifting arms break, (thin plastic), as mine have done you have to buy the winding unit as well!. I am trying to see if I can fit a security cord or something to prevent this in the future. Any comments please. Thank you.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

We have the Remitop Vario II 600 x 900 on our van and must admit it seems very flimsy. 

The handle has a rachet arrangement on it so when you close the roof light make sure you keep winding until you hear a clicking sound. That should mean that it is fully closed and the two securing pegs are fully latched. I always double check, as you do, by trying to lift the roof light to make sure it is closed and secured by the pegs.

My previous van, a Hymer, had a much better rooflight which raised parallel with the roof and was held securely at either end. No chance of that getting blown away or ripped off. Just had to make sure it was fully closed when driving off. 

Nothing much else I can say.

PS. If you need to remove the inner frame - it's held on by about 6 push-on rubber knuckles so you need to prise the frame away from the inside of the roof (carefully!).


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi weeirv

Suggest you browse this link!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-147721-heki.html

I think the best answer is to source a rooflights from an alternative manufacturer. The Remis are not the best design!

David


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, Can not help you fix it but like Dave said, perhaps try another make. Have a look at O'Leary Motorhomes.co.uk and go to the self build parts and then rooflights, they have a large selection and prices are quite good.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

As harry the hymer says, you have to make sure that you keep winding the handle until the ratchet starts clicking, this means that the 2 locking arms are in place, as long as the cables that wind the locking arms are correctly in the mechanism, if not one side will lock but the other will not, and the ratchet starts to slip which makes you think that both sides have locked but this may not be the case. I've had hours of fun sorting mine out but once you realize how the system works its really quite simply. If you PM me your email address i have a file with the fitting instructions for the locking mech I'll can send you, which i have sent to a few others before.

Nigel


----------



## weeirv (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your reply's. My email [email protected]
Thanks Again.[/b]


----------



## Lenma (Apr 20, 2016)

Please supply details if you can to [email protected]
It would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Len


----------

